
Ask HN: Podcast Recommendations? - navd
I have a couple friends who have recently been getting into podcasts. They&#x27;ve been asking me for suggestions. So I wanted to put together a list of podcasts (programming or any genre) that I can send to anyone.<p>I started a google sheet (link below). Do you guys have any recommendations?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1kLWzTcsBMlwRjP71qWPYYa5NDwjFqbChdwG37PyQEKA&#x2F;edit#gid=0
======
Lanthanide
For economics and economy-related cultural topics, I really like NPR's Planet
Money ([https://www.npr.org/sections/money/127413729/planet-
money/](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/127413729/planet-money/)). The
episodes on average are really short (anything from 6 to 20 minutes) so
they're great for a quick passtime.

The polar opposite would be Dan Carlin's Hardcore History, with each episode
seldom less than four hours. But with a fantastic narration and historical
research that's head and shoulders beyond any other podcast I've ever seen
([https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-
series/](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/))

LSE's Public Lectures and Podcasts is a great resource as well for more
academic topics, albeit more in politics and economics rather than tech:
([https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/london-school-
economics-...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/london-school-economics-
public/id279428154?mt=2))

Mike Rowe's podcast is another one that's great for when you need just to plug
in a few minutes gap of free time with just general amusement and stories
([http://mikerowe.com/podcast/](http://mikerowe.com/podcast/))

A subject of interest to me personally is true crime and criminal justice, and
there are plenty of quality podcasts on the subject. Two of the best out there
are Sword and Scale ([http://swordandscale.com/](http://swordandscale.com/)),
and Criminal ([http://www.thisiscriminal.com](http://www.thisiscriminal.com)).

------
i0nutzb
You can find a LOT of dev-related podcasts on dev.to site:
[https://dev.to/pod](https://dev.to/pod)

~~~
navd
Awesome, I didn't know they had podcast links! Thanks

